# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Um "olhar"

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Com algumas das fotos já reunidas, fica um pequeno video de uns tantos "Olhares"

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Olhar_reefforum.wmv[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d..._reefforum.wmv

----------


## Rafael Flor

Simplesment espetacular
Abraço  :tutasla:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ehhh

Soberbo...

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  
Olhares exóticos,enigmáticos?...Belos sem dúvida.
 Quanto à qualidade das fotos macro... e à sua profundidade de foco...meus amigos!Não conseguem fazer pior?
 É absolutamente extraordinária, o que me levanta um problema por deformação profissional,um dos peixes está a ficar com facosclerose,outro terá de ser sujeito a novo exame, os restantes estão perfeitos ... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Sem muitos comentários, FABULOSO!

----------


## Carlos Amorim

um video 100% original

gostei :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá companheiros  
> 
> Com algumas das fotos já reunidas, fica um pequeno video de uns tantos "Olhares"


  Muito bom consegue-se distinguir quais são os peixes só com "um olhar".
 :SbOk:

----------

